# Electronic CO2 generator



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi,

I'm thinking of getting a electronic co2 generator. Does anyone here have experience with them and seting the dial for them? I know the CO2 tank setup is prefered but I just dont have the room. Any replies will help.

Landmax


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Here's some facts we all put together a few months ago to help with the co2 confusion and understanding. Hope it helps.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4005


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Yar, they are C R A P.


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

Actualy I just installed the electronic co2 gen that cost me about $80. As I have said I can't afford the space right now for the CO2 tank because it is in my living room and no way to hide it. What do I need to check my tank conditions. I have a ph test kit and noticed that the PH already droped a bit. I have timers attached for the light and CO2 gen also my UV sterilizer.

Any advise would be great.

Landmax


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

BTW: Thanks for the plants Calmer. The crypts are melting but everything else looks to be doing fine even the ones in my Eclipse 12 tank with the gold fish.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Very good and your welcome 
Leave the crypts as they most likely grow back as mine are doing upstairs.


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

how do I know if I have enough CO2 in my tank?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Here's a page that needs to know ph and KH to work.

http://www.freshwateraquariumplants.com/carbondioxidechart.html


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You can also get a drop checker, they are relatively inexpensive, and use a solution that changes color depending on the CO2 levels in the tank.


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

Should I turn off my Air pump when running my Elec. CO2 Gen? Then let it start back up @ night when the CO2 is off?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Any ripple at the top of the tank will increase the gaseous exchange like a fish waving it's gills. So if you want to limit the co2 losses then yes turn the air pump off during the day. Watch your drop checker periodically.
At night see what your drop checker says after the co2 is off and if it is in the safe level then you should be able to keep the air pump turned off. Like us, fish absorb less O2 when sleeping but also that is when you will get most of your fish losses due to O2 deprivation. Or if you just want to be safe and not chance it then turn the air pump on at night.


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

I have been checking my KH, PH and drop checker regularly right now. My drop checker shows green using my aquarium water. My PH is between 7 and 7.4 but my dKH is @ 2-2.5. Have not noticed anything wrong with my fish. Does anyone have any commets or sugestions with my results?


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Landmax said:


> I have been checking my KH, PH and drop checker regularly right now. My drop checker shows green using my aquarium water. My PH is between 7 and 7.4 but my dKH is @ 2-2.5. Have not noticed anything wrong with my fish. Does anyone have any commets or sugestions with my results?


Someone _*please*_ correct me if I'm wrong, this is based on reading knowledge, not hands on knowledge and experience...I'm trying to get familiar with CO2 myself.

When you say "using my aquarium water" do you mean you used your tank water with PH tester for your drop checker? If so, and your KH is <4, then your drop checker will turn green at a lower CO2 content than if you used a 4 dKH solution.

This is not necessarily a bad thing though. Sure you may be able to ramp up your CO2 to help your plants grow faster, but what is your goal? A tank that's filled with healthy plants and fish, a tank that grows plants like a factory?

If your solution is done with 2.5 dKH green could mean somewhere around 8-12 ppm of CO2. That's something like 5-8x the amount of CO2 that you would have in there naturally. That's definitely going to help your plants and you're way on the safe side for your fish. You do have room to add more CO2, but with a 2.5 dKH solution in your checker it's going to turn yellow while you are still in the safe zone.

Again, if I am off base here, someone please tell me. I don't want to kill Landmax's or my fish when I eventually get around to CO2!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

The solution in the drop checker should be 4KH or carbonate hardness to be colour accurate. If the ph drops below 6.8 then as Mr Fishies says it could be a problem. At 7 - 7.4 ph the aquarium is at the safe side right now. That is what I am seeing. Does anyone see anything different?


----------

